# A. Zombie to run for president



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

A zombie is entering the presidential race.

We mean, A. Zombie is throwing his dead hat in the ring. The one-issue guy is slated to announce his candidacy at a rally on Monday at Westfield Horton Plaza in San Diego.








Zombie and his human wife, Patty Morgan-Zombie, are planning a cross-country bus tour that will take them to six major U.S. cities, including Tampa and Charlotte, where they will give their pro-zombie message at the Republican and Democratic conventions.

They'll also be rallying fans of AMC's The Walking Dead to find an alternative TV provider (since Dish dropped AMC Networks -- including AMC, We, IFC and Sundance Channel -- earlier this year) before the third-season premiere on Oct. 14. In case you hadn't figured it out by now, the "campaign" is backed by AMC Networks.

"He's the right man to lead the fight to bring zombies to everyone in America, and he won't stop -- even if it kills him," says Morgan-Zombie, "again."

Wanna shake hands with the candidate? A. Zombie's campaign will motor to: San Diego (Aug. 20); Dallas (Aug. 24); Tampa for the Republican Convention (Aug. 28); Atlanta (Sept. 1); Charlotte for the Democratic Convention (Sept. 3-4) and New York City (Sept. 5).

Link to story: Click
By Ann Oldenburg, USA TODAY


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

Reminds me of a T-Shirt I bought from threadless.com


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

ha ha. thats cool


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

The Walking Red.


----------

